# Lost dog captured after living in the woods for six months



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

> A dog lost in the woods of North Vancouver for six-and-a-half months was found Friday afternoon by a husband-and-wife pet detective team. Cody, a four-year-old flat-coated black retriever, went missing in May...












Six or seven months, damn! But that woman didnt give up hope. Hooah. :rockon:

And that Petsearchers crew sounds pretty serious.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This happen to a my friends UPS delivery guy. His dog ran off at the local lake and would not come back and disappeared. 6 months later, the dog was found about 20 miles away. Thinner but fine otherwise


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Wow, that's a great story. I will have to share it with the people here in CT that are looking for Timmy, a lost dog.

Timmy is an akita/shepherd that was adopted at the store I work at last February. His new owner came back two hours later crying saying that she slipped on ice while out walking him, he spooked, she dropped the leash, and he took off.

He's still missing  A month or so after he dissapeared, the lady basically said she was giving up searching for him, but another lady has since taken over, setting up trail cams in areas he's been spotted, and searching for him. 

There's also Andy the corgi who's been missing in CT for almost a year now


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

God bless them.

Brings a tear to my eye because he looks identical to Harry(my boy).

I hope he gets all the love and patience he deserves. Thank you


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Where in CT did this akita/shepherd go MIA?


Nicky was lost once. It was only for an hour, but you would have thought it was a month from the noises coming out of my mouth. In only a few minutes I turned into a blithering idiot; caterwauling would be a more accurate description. About 2 1/2 years ago he bolted into the woods walking the 100 yards to the car from the fenced in dog park. I put Java in the car then proceeded to have a waking nightmare imagining horrible scenario after horrible scenario from facing off against a bear to sinking in quicksand, both of which are non existant anywhere near here. I had started pacing off a grid search in the boggy woods when I heard someone yell "Got em!". <whew> I shudder to think what a 6 month or 10 month stretch would feel like, he said breaking out into a cold sweat.

Another encouraging story.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

On the Watertown/Oakville line. They believe he's in the Thomaston Ave area/City Limits...somewhat close to Waterbury's Target. But more where the woods/train tracks are.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gosh, that pup's owners dropped some serious cash in trying to find him. How awesome it eventually paid off. I guess they were really lucky that they knew he was still alive and it was just a matter of catching him, but they deserve a medal for never giving up on him.
I hear you too thegoodstuff, I lost Mollie once. For 45 minutes. I was quietly crying, and, I never, ever, cry. It was immediately after Windy the cat had fallen in the canal so I was already shaken up about that, turned around and Mollie was gone. My neighbours were all looking too because they know it's so out of character for Mol to not be with me and they could see how upset I was. I was looking under people's docks, imagining her little body floating in the canal. 
But, found her. In the car. I had grabbed a towel out of the back of the car to dry Windy off and Mol must have jumped in, I didn't see her and shut her in. Had to have a couple of vodka's to call the hell down that night.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I had that happen a couple times. Once, my Mollie got closed in the equipment shed. She was there a couple hours, with me driving all around looking for her. She never left my side, and then she was gone. Thank goodness she started barking eventually, and I found her after a few hours.

And Leila, my corgi, when she was a puppy, got closed in a closet. She just fell asleep, and didn't make a single noise. Took me ages to find her. Little snots! haha

Dobby goes wandering here sometimes, but we live in a very rural area, and he always comes back, so I only worry a little bit. He hasn't gone in quite awhile either, which is great =)


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's such an amazing story.
I am so glad that Cody has been reunited with his family!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, that's a truly amazing story! Glad he's home safe and sound.


----------

